# Mini Laptop oder Tablet mit Tastatur für eine lange Reise?



## erkosh (12. Juli 2017)

*Mini Laptop oder Tablet mit Tastatur für eine lange Reise?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane eine ca. 8-9 monatige Reise durch Asien und Australien. Ich wollte mir für unterwegs entweder einen Mini Laptop oder ein Tablet mit Tastatur kaufen.
Ich habe mir gerade auch den Thread von GWBasti angeschaut (http://forum.pcgames.de/pc-kompontenten-kaufberatung/9362221-laptop-2in1-tablet-notebook.html). Jedoch haben wir andere Kriterien.

Ich war mal im Saturn und hab mir mal die verschiedenen Gerätetypen angeschaut.
Mit Mini Laptop meine ich etwas in diese Richtung: https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C31-312&APID=117&gclid=CMTkwpOthNUCFVW7Gwodz8UIuA 
Mit Tablet + Tastatur etwas in Richtung: https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C31-2Y0&APID=117&gclid=CLH3saurhNUCFQ8TGwodQS0LkQ
Ich glaube sogar, dass das die zwei Geräte sind, die ich mir im Saturn am meisten angeschaut habe. 

Ich werde Backpacker-mäßig unterwegs sein. Deshalb ist für mich das wichtigste, dass die Dinger leicht und stabil sind. Ich werde das Gerät immer in meinem Rucksack transportieren. D.h. Stabilität ist sehr wichtig.
Ich werde das Gerät zum Surfen benutzen, eventuell etwas Office, falls ich einen Blog erstellen sollte für die Bearbeitung und natürlich will ich mit dem Gerät unterwegs meine Flüge (um)buchen.

Für was würdet ihr euch an meiner Stelle entscheiden? Ich versuche mal eine Umfrage mit den zwei Optionen in meinen Thread einzubauen. Über Begründungen als Text würde ich mich natürlich freuen.

Danke schon Mal im Voraus 

Edit: Einen konkreten Preis habe ich mir nicht vorgestellt. In etwa: so günstig wie möglich, so teuer wie nötig  
Wenn die 200 Euro Geräte ihren Dienst tun, dann nehme ich so ein 200 Euro Gerät.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2017)

Also, der Laptop ist vermutlich etwas robuster, dafür wird das Tablet ausdauernder sein und auch völlig für Deine Zwecke reichen. Und mit ner Schutzhülle wäre es auch wiederum sehr sicher geschützt, da gibt es auch welche mit "Futter", so dass es nicht wegen zB nem Harten Gegenstand im Rucksack gleich einen abbekommt. Und es ist nicht mal ein Drittel so schwer wie der Laptop. 

Falls du auch Fotos einer richtigen Kamera übertragen willst, musst du natürlich drauf achten, dass es einen passenden Card-Slot hat. Das verlinkte Teil hat nur nen MicroSD-Slot, um den Speicher zu erweitern. 

Ach ja: du brauchst dann natürlich ein WLAN, wenn du online gehen willst. Es gibt auch eine Version mit LTE, so dass du eine Simcard nutzen könntest, aber die kostet eher 300€.


----------



## Michi31E (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo, ich würde Dir definitiv einen Laptop empfehlen. Insbesondere für die Blogposts bietet sich eine ordentliche Tastatur an.

Eine konkrete Empfehlung ist dieser Laptop: Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-13ISK 

Ich habe mir diesen letzten Jahr gekauft  - zum Arbeiten, Office und Surfen! Und was soll ich sagen: Er ist perfekt.

Ein weiterer Vorteil besteht darin, dass die Lüfter so gut wie immer stillstehen. Ich habe ein spezielles Lüfterprofil von Notebook FanControl installiert, sodasss die Lüfter erst bei 50  Grad mit einer vordefinierten Drehzahl anfangen zu drehen. Das heißt: Es kommt nicht zu einem nervigen Jaulen der Lüfter...

Auch für eine Reise (bin mal den Jakobsweg gelaufen) konnte ich das 13 Zoll Notebook sehr gut transportieren. (ist extrem leicht und dünn)

Ich habe die rote Version von dem Laptop und eine 500 GB SSD sowie 8 GB RAM drin.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Hallo, ich würde Dir definitiv einen Laptop empfehlen. Insbesondere für die Blogposts bietet sich eine ordentliche Tastatur an.


 Die Frage ist, wie viel man schreiben will. Selbst bei nem Tablet ohne separate Tastatur ist es an sich kein Problem, wenn man vlt 1x am Tag per Touchscreen Text vom Umfang einer A4-Seite schreibt. Klar ist ne echte Tastatur angenehmer, aber ob das jetzt soooo wichtig ist?

Und Lüfter haben Tablets eh nicht      wichtiger ist IMHO eher die Frage, ob halt die Leistung des Tablets einem ausreicht.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Kommt darauf an. Bei viel Tastaturnutzung Laptop. Bei etwas Surfen eher ein Tablet. Man bekommt in gute Laptoptaschen aber auch locker noch ein Ipad o.ä. mit dazu rein. Also wozu entscheiden wenn auch beides geht ?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an. Bei viel Tastaturnutzung Laptop. Bei etwas Surfen eher ein Tablet. Man bekommt in gute Laptoptaschen aber auch locker noch ein Ipad o.ä. mit dazu rein. Also wozu entscheiden wenn auch beides geht ?


  Für ein Tablet spricht halt die Akkulaufzeit, die ist da bei gleichem Preis idr deutlich höher. Und das Gewicht, denn bei den oben verlinkten beiden Alternativen bringt der Laptop mal eben fast 1kg mehr auf die Waage als das Tablet inkl der Docking-Tastatur, also fast doppelt so viel. Das ist wie ne Literflasche Wasser mehr im Rucksack.

Und die Docking-Tastatur bei dem Modell ist ja fast so gut wie ne "echte".


----------



## MichaelG (18. Juli 2017)

Weichei. Das kg ist echt keine Diskussion wert (solange es nicht ein Problem mit dem Gesamtgewicht beim Reisegepäck im Flug gibt. Aber sonst ? Mein Macbook Pro wiegt unwesentlich für meinen Geschmack. Mein Vorgänger Laptop von Toshiba wog dagegen fast das doppelte.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juli 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weichei. Das kg ist echt keine Diskussion wert (solange es nicht ein Problem mit dem Gesamtgewicht beim Reisegepäck im Flug gibt. Aber sonst ? Mein Macbook Pro wiegt unwesentlich für meinen Geschmack. Mein Vorgänger Laptop von Toshiba wog dagegen fast das doppelte.


 wenn du jeden Tag ein par Stunden zu Fuß unterwegs bist, kann sich das Kilo durchaus bemerkbar machen. MIR wäre es zwar auch egal, aber es gibt Leute, die da empfindlicher sind.


----------



## Michi31E (19. Juli 2017)

Ich empfehle daher meinen Laptop, da ich diesen auch schon bei einer Wandertour (Jakobsweg) dabei hatte. Für den  Lenovo IdeaPad 500S-13ISK spricht ja gerade, dass er extrem leicht und dünn ist. Und die Vorteile gegenüber einem Tablet brauche ich ja nicht zu nennen. Ich habe zu dem Laptop immer eine Tasche dabei, die nicht größer ist als eine iPad Tasche.


----------



## erkosh (25. Juli 2017)

Vielen Dank erstmal für die ganzen Antworten 

Das Lenovo IdeaPad 500S ist mir zu teuer für die Reise, wenn ich auch etwas für 200 Euro haben kann, womit ich alles erledigen kann.

Ich will während der Reise nicht permanent vor der Kiste rumhängen. Sondern ich brauche das Teil wirklich nur um mal einen Flug zu buchen, Hotels/Hostels zu suchen, paar Bilder auf den Blog hochzuladen, für Online-Banking, mal einen Film schauen oder um paar Mails zu beantworten.
Das werde ich wahrscheinlich auch immer über das Hotel/Hostel W-Lan machen müssen. Eventuell, falls ich mir eine SIM Karte kaufen sollte, kann ich über mein Handy einen Hotspot aufmachen, um mich dann mit dem Tablet oder dem Laptop zu verbinden. Deshalb ist SIM für das Tablet nicht so wichtig.

Ich tendiere momentan zum Tablet + Tastatur. 
Grund dafür ist: wenn ich abends im Hotel oder Hostel einfach mal eine Kleinigkeit erledigen will, kann ich das Gerät gemütlich als Tablet benutzen und um etwas zu schreiben docke ich das Tablet an die Tastatur.

Ich werde die kommenden Tage zum Saturn gehen, mir nochmal anhören, was die Verkäufer sagen und einfach ein Gerät kaufen. 
So wie ich das sehe, hat beides seine minimalen Vor- und Nachteile. Jedoch sind weder die Vorteile noch die Nachteile soooo gravierend, dass ich etwas ausschließen kann.
Deshalb ist es ja fast schon egal, was ich nehme


----------



## Herbboy (25. Juli 2017)

Das Tablet ist sicher nicht schwächer als ein normales Smartphone, und letzteres würde ja auch locker reichen, wäre nur was "fummelig"


----------



## Michi31E (26. Juli 2017)

Ok. Was schreibe ich mir eigentlich die Finger blutig? 

Klar, braucht man das Ding nur abends im Hotel oder wenn man mal schnell was nachschauen will. Aber gerade deshalb ist mein Notebook ja ein echter Allrounder.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. Juli 2017)

Für 200 Euro sollte man da aber nicht zu viel erwarten. Da gibt es sicher gute 8 Zoll Teile, dazu dann eine 15 Euro Chinatastatur. Spaß macht das zwar nicht aber es funktioniert.


----------



## erkosh (26. Juli 2017)

Michi31E schrieb:


> Ok. Was schreibe ich mir eigentlich die Finger blutig?



Ich wollte nur sicher gehen, dass es keine gravierenden Unterschiede gibt.  
Fall es Deinen blutigen Fingern gut tut, ich habe mich doch für den Lappi entschieden 
Leider war der Lappi nicht mehr vorrätig, ich werde den hier bestellen:
LENOVO IdeaPad 110S Netbook kaufen | SATURN


----------

